# I need help planning my move to thailand.



## CaseyTJ (Jul 30, 2016)

I will try to keep this short. I plan on moving to Thailand in a few years and I wanted to know what jobs do you guys think are most viable in Thailand? What college degree should I get? 

I wanted to pursue electrical engineering and work in South East Asia but due to my current situation getting a BSE is difficult. It would be easier for me to get a degree in business at this point. I'm also open to other jobs, for instance I would love working as a translator.

I wanted to seek some knowledge from expats who have been through this challenge and see what jobs worked out.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

CaseyTJ said:


> I will try to keep this short. I plan on moving to Thailand in a few years and I wanted to know what jobs do you guys think are most viable in Thailand? What college degree should I get?
> 
> I wanted to pursue electrical engineering and work in South East Asia but due to my current situation getting a BSE is difficult. It would be easier for me to get a degree in business at this point. I'm also open to other jobs, for instance I would love working as a translator.
> 
> I wanted to seek some knowledge from expats who have been through this challenge and see what jobs worked out.


Hi Casey,

The Thailand page of Expat Forum is a bit slow but there are members living there. Hopefully one or more will have some ideas for you.

Most foreign countries including Thailand or the Philippines where we live have extremely restrictive laws on working in these countries. Many hurdles to jump and conditions to be met to get a working visa.
If it turns out to not be possible, you'll have to make it a full retirement rather than working.



Best Of Luck

Jet Lag


----------



## Martinsyam (Jul 28, 2016)

Yes main problem is visa , two choices, retire or work , If retire you need to be over 50 and this will cost you 15,000 Baht a year , gone is the big amounts of money needed in the bank , Thai imagration has got wise , better to get something off the foreigner, than nothing , most of my friends over here have changed with me , as it now gives us access to our money , Work wise , Teaching English is the easy option , and paper work to back up , HNC or HND would be handy , Engineering side is ok as well , refrigeration and Air-conditioning always work , so qualifications in these would be good , If possible apply for job on line before coming over , that way the company will sort out visa , if you have to do it yourself, then get visa in UK , Thai consulate, 60 day + extra 30 was only £25 for me , let's you come over for a few months to check everything out , or get the ( Non 'O' ) visa for the year , always get one of these before you come over , easy to get in the UK , if over here in Thailand it will cost you 30,000 Baht to get 1 year visa , other things to get before you come is , A) UK police report , this is free just apply and they will send out , you criminal record , B) Disclosure UK , these two forms go along way over here , and needed for teaching. Well that's me if you need any other information, just give me a buzz


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Martinsyam said:


> Yes main problem is visa , two choices, retire or work , If retire you need to be over 50 and this will cost you 15,000 Baht a year , gone is the big amounts of money needed in the bank , Thai imagration has got wise , better to get something off the foreigner, than nothing , most of my friends over here have changed with me , as it now gives us access to our money , Work wise , Teaching English is the easy option , and paper work to back up , HNC or HND would be handy , Engineering side is ok as well , refrigeration and Air-conditioning always work , so qualifications in these would be good , If possible apply for job on line before coming over , that way the company will sort out visa , if you have to do it yourself, then get visa in UK , Thai consulate, 60 day + extra 30 was only £25 for me , let's you come over for a few months to check everything out , or get the ( Non 'O' ) visa for the year , always get one of these before you come over , easy to get in the UK , if over here in Thailand it will cost you 30,000 Baht to get 1 year visa , other things to get before you come is , A) UK police report , this is free just apply and they will send out , you criminal record , B) Disclosure UK , these two forms go along way over here , and needed for teaching. Well that's me if you need any other information, just give me a buzz


Yep, seems like all the counties over this way are wising up. Now they make it not only more difficult but more expensive at the same time.
Here in the Philippines one can use just a tourist visa and keep extending for 3 years before having to fly out and return again. Teaching jobs are plentiful here but the employer seldom gets the required working visa for there person and makes them illegal and subject to deportation. Crazy world but worth the effort if doing it right is possible.


----------

